# hello to all



## lucifersdad (Apr 20, 2003)

hi,
im new to the forum and would like to say a big pre-emptive hello to all fellow martial artrists.

im a karate-ka from england, and without offending anyone, im well aware that we are years behind other countries (especially america) in terms of training methods and teaching methods.
i would love to hear from and disscuss all aspects martial with everyone out there, as we all know everyone has something to offer!
thanx


----------



## arnisador (Apr 20, 2003)

What style of karate do you practice?


----------



## cdhall (Apr 21, 2003)

I know this is off the topic but is it just me or does anyone else find it curious that we have 2 guys on the board from England with Hellish nicknames:

satans.barber
lucifersdad

I feel like Drax in "Moonraker" who said something about "English humor, I don't quite get it sometimes."  I know there must be something to this and I don't want to make a big deal of it, but what am I missing?


----------



## lucifersdad (Apr 22, 2003)

my main style is wado ryu karate, but other karate styles i've study include shotokan karate, freestyle karate nad muchindo karate.
ive also trained, and still do in some cases, in muay thai, jiu jitsu, iaido, kobudo/kobojutsu, kickboxing i.t.f. tae kwon do and a couple of kung fu styles, basically i'll learn from anyone who stands still long enough for me to ask them a question!


----------



## Aegis (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lucifersdad _
> *...and without offending anyone, im well aware that we are years behind other countries (especially america) in terms of training methods and teaching methods...*



Speak for yourself! The training methods used in my club are certainly not "years behind" by any stretch of the imagination. It's not like there are many new and innovative ways to teach people to block a punch. There are different ways, yes, but they are not necessarily superior. That's why different schools use different training methods.


----------



## Jill666 (Apr 22, 2003)

Yeah, I don't know what it is about those English and their Satanic nicknames. 

:rofl:


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Apr 22, 2003)

*lucifersdad*, welcome welcome. Hope we can share some good MA info... :asian:


----------



## lucifersdad (Apr 22, 2003)

oops!
as i said i didnt mean to offend anyone when i said we were years behind, i was speaking generally, and although there are many excellant clubs/schools here in the uk, there are still some which for want of a better word are out dated, theresnothing wrong with keeping traditional training methods i love them. but honestly there are some clubs ive seen( and trained at) that teach ballistic stretching from cold(!!) too beginners(!!).
im just saying ,on the whole, from the journals/articles ive read the american schools seem to be more intune.

sorry if i caused offence


----------



## Aegis (Apr 22, 2003)

Not offended, but certainly not behind the times.

Anyway, in my haste to reply, I was a little rude and forgot the welcome. So here it is: Hi and welcome to the forums.


----------



## chufeng (Apr 22, 2003)

> Yeah, I don't know what it is about those English and their Satanic nicknames.



Don't think that the Brits are the only one's up to that... 

chufeng


----------



## arnisador (Apr 22, 2003)

I've never heard of muchindo karate! Can you speak a little about it?


----------



## lucifersdad (Apr 23, 2003)

urm well,

as far as i can gather its one of those styles that didnt really take of over here. its quiet old okinawan and very similar to wado ryu, but with shorter stances and nastier (involves alot of throut strikes, eye strikes, at low grades) and was the original style my association practiced under the british go-dai federation.
anyway, about 20 years ago or so the british go-dai converted to wado ryu and all clubs and schools under the federation changed as well( wado seemed to be the closest equivelant) and so about 7/8 years ago our shihan decided to start teaching it again as she is the highest active grade in the style(4th dan) that we know of or can find.
so basically alot like wado ryu, similar katas, similar technique, but shorter stances and shorter faster techniques.
apart from that i cant tell you a lot becouse im a little sketchy on the details my self.

p.s. ive seen some stuff on the web about muShindo this may be the same stuff!


----------



## lucifersdad (Apr 25, 2003)

lol, ive just got my yellow belt  

i like that, its quite a good touch to the forums, well done to whomever's brainchild that was!


----------



## arnisador (Apr 25, 2003)

See here for more information.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------

